# Sacramento @ Dallas Game Thread (4/1)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*@*









*Sacramento Kings (52-22) @ Dallas Mavericks (46-28)
American Airlines Center, Thursday 1, 2004
5:00pm PT TNT*


*Probable Starters*











































































Kings 122-229 Dallas


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Anybody know if Miller is playing tomorrow?

EDIT: never mind, he isn't:sigh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Anybody know if Miller is playing tomorrow?
> 
> EDIT: never mind, he isn't:sigh:


yea I know that pretty bad man. All players are getting injured now when we need them. Hopefully they'll be back for playoffs and won't get injured.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

The Kings need this one BADLY!!!!! i think theyll beat the mavs and take a small sigh of relief. (small)


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Antoine Walker: 36 points, 666 rebounds


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> Antoine Walker: 36 points, 666 rebounds


:laugh: thats funny and at the same time true with the way Kings are defending and rebounding.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

you mean 666 three point attempts. of which he'll make 4, including a lucky bank shot from straight away to win it for the mavs......that's vintage Walker for ya.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Kings 109 - 104 Mavs

Peja: 31 pts
Webber: 24 pts 13 Reb
Vlade: 18 pts, 6 dimes


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

^^ Wishful thinking. With the Kings defense probably being as bad as the Mav's and Miller not playing...I'd say Mavs 112 Kings 98.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA Preview 



> The Dallas Mavericks try to clinch the season series against the Western Conference-leading Sacramento Kings on Thursday when they match up at the American Airlines Center.
> 
> The Mavericks, who beat the Kings in seven games in the conference semifinals last season after Sacramento's Chris Webber got injured in Game 2, have won two of the first three meetings this season, including a 108-99 triumph here on Jan. 25.
> 
> *The Kings will likely be without All-Star Brad Miller, who has bursitis in his right elbow.*


does anyone know what *bursitis* means???


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

A bursa is fluid filled sack that helps to cushion a tendon. When a tendon rubs abnormally over the bursa, the resulting inflammation is known as Bursitis. This type of irritation can occur with repetitive body movements like exercise and computer use, but can also be happen with prolonged compression to the area like sleeping. The areas of the bursa are the elbow (olecranon), wrist, shoulder, knee (patellar), ankle (calcaneal), hip (trochanteric) and pelvis (ischial).

Got it from a website selling some pain relief spray.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

well, at least we'll see a shootout.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont see the Kings pulling this one out...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> A bursa is fluid filled sack that helps to cushion a tendon. When a tendon rubs abnormally over the bursa, the resulting inflammation is known as Bursitis. This type of irritation can occur with repetitive body movements like exercise and computer use, but can also be happen with prolonged compression to the area like sleeping. The areas of the bursa are the elbow (olecranon), wrist, shoulder, knee (patellar), ankle (calcaneal), hip (trochanteric) and pelvis (ischial).
> 
> Got it from a website selling some pain relief spray.


Thank you jstempi.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber is not on the floor yet, he is getting his hand xrayed.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Nevermind, Xrays are negative, he will play tonight


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

And the Lakers and Kings are tied... Kings down 13 in the first half, the Mavs have 63 points with 2 minutes left, they are playing the worst defense ive seen in ages... There is no heart, no intensity, no nothing...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Webber just got the crap packed out of him by Najera.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Kings 50
Mavs 67

Songaila: 8 pts, 3 Reb


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I hope he feels proud of stuffing a guy with one leg... Number 2, i hate Don Nelson, he plays the *edited* basketball in the NBA, he plays ***** ball. Number 3, the Mavs shot 70% in the second quarter... Scored 37 points, Are being outrebounded by 6, i havent seen a defensive stance from the Kings since the second half of the Pacer game... Mavs up 17 now... Game over, Kings go down to third, and they will be screwed unless they can grow a ****ing sack and quit playing like a bunch of *****es. Whos my leading ***** of the last few weeks? That title goes to Mike Bibby, who hasnt shown intensity in i dont know how long. He turns the ball over, he just gets up and walks, a guy blows by him, who cares? Ball on the ground, hmm i dont think he wants to mess up his ****ing nails... God this **** makes me sick. You make a ****ty team like Dallas feel good... Thats dispicible...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

webber blocked by NAJERA...when will it end.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Hey guys, its really sad seeing CWebb play out there. I never feel bad for a King, but seeing him play is just sad. I actually feel for the guy. He cant jump, hes not running, and he just looks lost out there. I never thought Id feel bad for one of the Kings, but CWebb really needs to get healthy again, its just plain sad seeing him out there. I dont know if he'll get healthy come playoff time or if this team will pull together before the playoffs, but hopefully CWebb gets right. It sucks seeing one of the top talents in the league just struggling.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Hes playing through pain and injury while the rest of the guys lollygag around ESPECIALLY BIBBY i cant stess enough how fed up i am with the little ****er... I may be a little bias right now considering the Kings are getting their ASSES kicked right now, but at least DO SOMETHING! ****!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> Hey guys, its really sad seeing CWebb play out there. I never feel bad for a King, but seeing him play is just sad. I actually feel for the guy. He cant jump, hes not running, and he just looks lost out there. I never thought Id feel bad for one of the Kings, but CWebb really needs to get healthy again, its just plain sad seeing him out there. I dont know if he'll get healthy come playoff time or if this team will pull together before the playoffs, but hopefully CWebb gets right. It sucks seeing one of the top talents in the league just struggling.


I agree, and what's worse is that he just looks lethargic and apathetic, like he could care less. I almost miss his 'lil pouty face -- that would be better than seeing the lack of confidence and desperation on his face right now.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

On another note, I dont think this game is over yet. Remember Kings fans, you guys are playing the Mavericks. They tend to have a lot of defensive lapses, so dont say this game is over yet. I can attest to this because the Lakers came back from 28 down to the Mavs.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't know whats going to happen with the Kings but if they don't get better and get out of first round that coach won't be there anymore. and probably a trade might happen.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> On another note, I dont think this game is over yet. Remember Kings fans, you guys are playing the Mavericks. They tend to have a lot of defensive lapses, so dont say this game is over yet. I can attest to this because the Lakers came back from 28 down to the Mavs.


Ya but you have to play DEFENSE in order to come back...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I don't know whats going to happen with the Kings but if they don't get better and get out of first round that coach won't be there anymore. and probably a trade might happen.


I like Adelman hes a great coach but my god man, youve had this team the whole season, the same core, you have athletic guys, (Peja Christie Wallace Jackson Peeler Songaila) and you cant get the team to play good defense? And yes i wouldnt mind a trade, we need a 2 guard bad... DC would be great off the bench, his offense is awful...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, and what's worse is that he just looks lethargic and apathetic, like he could care less. I almost miss his 'lil pouty face -- that would be better than seeing the lack of confidence and desperation on his face right now.


He does care, but im sure hes as sick as we all are of seeing the rest of the team playing like they dont GIVE A ****


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> He does care, but im sure hes as sick as we all are of seeing the rest of the team playing like they dont GIVE A ****


I agree. The team looks like they dont care if they win or not.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I just don't get how this team has gone from amazing to **** on the lawn. That's basically what they are equivalent to right now.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

a big time momentum swing with that CWebb turnover on the fast break. then a bad pass by peja in the back court. they couldve been down 13, but are back down by 20.

on another note, pejas stroke is the best i have ever seen.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

This game is getting embarrassing for the Kings. i actually pity them watching this game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings actually look a lot like Orlando Magic.......WITHOUT TMAC. :yes:


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm prolly losing years of my life watching this game.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Ya but you have to play DEFENSE in order to come back...


and they have given up 101 points in 3 quarters.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Kings actually look a lot like Orlando Magic.......WITHOUT TMAC. :yes:


Ouch. That's 1 point deducted for the low blow.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> and they have given up 101 points in 3 quarters.


I know man. They look like the worst team on the face of the earth.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They will not get out of the first round of the playoffs if they continue to play like this.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Kings offense isn't doing THAT bad, 81 points in 3 quarters shooting 48% is not easy to do, even against Dallas. 

But allowing Dallas to shoot 58% from the field, via open shots, easy buckets and a ton of transition layups is inexcusable. They aren't even bothering to get any hands up. Any time a Mav penetrates all 5 King players run to help out, leaving the entire Mav team wide open. Adelman needs to start stressing more defense.

When Webber went up for that alley oop in the third it looked like he was falling down. :no: Hope he regains some of his athleticism soon.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

101 points after three quarters......that is just pathetic. C'mon Kings, at least use some lotion if youre gonna get booty %^&*!%


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

seems like Kings have: :frenchy: on the whole damn season. :upset:


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

I know what it is.....they miss Funderburke. Thats the answer.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

within 9


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

damn it, could have cut it to 7 and it went to 11, game over


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Kings 117
Mavs 127

Webber: 22 pts, 11 Reb, 5 dimes
Peja: 21 pts, 8 Reb
Songaila: 17 pts, 7 Reb
Bibby: 23 pts


----------



## plop (Mar 17, 2004)

:allhail: All Hail Chris Webber, nice try, that pass would have been a Top Ten in Sportscenter. Too bad Nowitzki was there, but I really like the effort:stupid: :whoknows: .


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> Final:
> 
> Kings 117
> ...


You forgot Nash's 19 Assists


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont want to hear one word about Webber play... Not one word... Its the whole freaking team, now that youve watched them maybe some people will realize that... I have faith they will get their act together come playoff time...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> You forgot Nash's 19 Assists


I don't post other teams stats, because quite frankly, i don't really care about the other teams. None the less, good outing by the hometown kid


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I wouldnt be surprised if the ball was in play and the Mavs were on offense right now, judging by the score... LOL :laugh:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

3 things that bothered me about this game-besides Kings losing that is:

1 - Webber blocked by NAJERA? Damn man in the old day he would've stepped on his head on the way to the rim
2 - Rick Adelman's coaching techniques (aka freeballing)
3 - Now the Lakers have a chance to lead the Pacific, since they just beat Houston.

Let's hope Adelman suddenly stops preaching Don Nelson's philosophies and gives this team some passion and heart, so we come out strong to the playoffs, otherwise we can stick the fork in ourselves now.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Nash, Mavericks Run Past Kings 



> "I would like to have Bobby Jackson and Brad Miller back right now," Sacramento coach Rick Adelman said of his injured players. "That would certainly help as far as our rotation and what we can do."





> Webber found optimism in the Kings' play over the last quarter and a half. They got the deficit down to nine points twice down the stretch. fourth period.
> 
> "Actually, I think tonight is a step forward," he said. "What I talked to the team about is that it is not about winning. Ultimately, that is what you want to do, but it is about the way in which you lose, too. Tonight we can walk out of here with our heads up."


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

They can?


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> 3 things that bothered me about this game-besides Kings losing that is:
> 
> 1 - Webber blocked by NAJERA? Damn man in the old day he would've stepped on his head on the way to the rim
> ...


Najera is a pretty solid defender. But, I do agree with you though. Something needs to change.


----------



## CIRELLO (Jan 16, 2004)

the kings are ****ing garbage, out in first round.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Great game. 

I was watching it with my friend from Sac town and it was great seeing my team get a 25 point lead on his.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

This is the wrong time of the year for the Kings to be playing the way they are. I saw no defense intensity out there. And what was C-Webb thinking when he tried to make that pass.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

He was thinking that hes the best passing big man in the league and if he got it through it would be a free 2 points if not an and 1, thats what he was thinking... I hope now people see that this is NOT C-Webbs fault...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Beat up, but upbeat: Despite the Lone Stars in its eyes, Sacramento takes solace in its feisty fourth-quarter effort in a loss to Dallas 

Fourth quarter produces some shades of hope


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

> He was thinking that hes the best passing big man in the league


Let him think that all he wants, its his brain.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

> Beat up, but upbeat:
> 
> Despite the Lone Stars in its eyes, Sacramento takes solace in its feisty fourth-quarter effort in a loss to Dallas


I guess when you get blown out of the last two games, you have to look for something positive. I would not be happy though, these guys are pros and they have played better defense in the past, they just don't want to bring it because they think that they are the best team in the league. They have yet to prove anything in the league, so I don't know why they have a swagger like they are the best.


----------

